# Greetings from LA



## Bro. Landry (May 29, 2016)

Newly raised MM. Pleased to be here to gain light. Oh how good and pleasant it is.....


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 29, 2016)

Welcome brother!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 29, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 29, 2016)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## dfreybur (May 30, 2016)

Bro. Landry said:


> Newly raised MM.



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.

Checking - Los Angeles or Louisiana?


----------



## Bro. Landry (May 30, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.
> 
> Checking - Los Angeles or Louisiana?


W.W. Allen #214  Kinder, Louisiana MWPHGLLA


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 2, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Landry (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you all for welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 7, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother Landry.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the love brethren!


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace (Jun 29, 2016)

Bro. Landry said:


> W.W. Allen #214  Kinder, Louisiana MWPHGLLA




The MWPHGLoLA? 

Man, talk about bad timing.

You'll get that later. 


Aaron Christopher


----------



## Bro. Landry (Jun 29, 2016)

@Mindovermatter Ace  I'd rather get it now bro.


----------



## Gomabxi (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome Bro. Landry, I'm from Golden Chain 103. I was seated at your right on July 2.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 9, 2016)

Gomabxi said:


> Welcome Bro. Landry, I'm from Golden Chain 103. I was seated at your right on July 2.


Nice !


----------



## Bro. Landry (Jul 10, 2016)

Gomabxi said:


> Welcome Bro. Landry, I'm from Golden Chain 103. I was seated at your right on July 2.


Wow! Small world! It was a pleasure to see you again, especially since you helped raise me. Peace be with you brother till we meet again.  Btw are there any other bruhs on here from the area?


----------



## Gomabxi (Jul 24, 2016)

Not that I am aware of.


----------

